# antenna question



## JerryA (Aug 16, 2004)

How does the performance of an 4ft whip antenna compare to an 8ft fiberglass antenna? I have an 8ft on my boat now and I understand the line-of-sight and distance issues. The 4 ftrs are being offered as standard on most new boats and fold down inside the boat. I'd like to hear from people that have these shorter antennas to determine if they are adequate in the western basin of Lake Erie.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

I hate to be this guy, but we just covered this a few weeks ago. Look for the old thread. Marine radios communicate through line of sight. The earth is curved and puts a hump in between you and the other boat over long distances. If you have a hard top then maybe a shorter antenna would work. A marine radio is a life saving piece of equipment and gets overlooked too often. Not all antennas are created equal a cheap radio with a quality antenna will out perform an expensive radio with a cheap antenna. I run a standard horizon radio with gps locator and a Shakespeare 5225xt antenna. It is on a 20' Lund and has excellent range and clarity. Bottom line this ain't no place to save a buck!

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/lake-erie-boat-antenna-height.308466/


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Never ran anything other than a 8 footer on top a 12 extension and I was able to talk all over the lake. The western basin is busy enough that if you got out 3 miles with the 4 footer you'd be talking to someone. I'm just not sure how far you would get out with it. It's sure better then nothing.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I tried a 4ft on a 4ft extension and got rid of it. Replaced with a quality 8ft and never had a problem on Erie or Ontario.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

with a 4' you only get about half as good as with an 8' antenna. get a 5225 xt and never look back. I opted for the 5399 its a 9'6" that is just awesome.
sherman


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

5225 xt here as well. My last boat had a cheap version of an antenna, the distance and clarity with this one is dramatic.


----------



## JerryA (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks guys - I did not see that earlier thread. I just ordered a new boat and I thought I might get by with a 4ftr which would lay down inside and not down along the gunnel like the 8ftr in my current boat - but I knew all along that the 8ftr was the right equipment for LE - going to change my order.


----------



## Lake Boat (Aug 21, 2013)

I had a five footer on my smaller boat and put it on my new to me larger boat.I could only reach 4 or 5 miles.Went with 8ft which Santa brought,come on spring.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

JerryA said:


> Thanks guys - I did not see that earlier thread. I just ordered a new boat and I thought I might get by with a 4ftr which would lay down inside and not down along the gunnel like the 8ftr in my current boat - but I knew all along that the 8ftr was the right equipment for LE - going to change my order.


It's only money! Boats have the magical gift if draining the wallet! You won't be sad that you upgraded. It's the best investment you can make on Erie!


----------

